# Clinique Makeup



## RedRibbon (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to build up a decent makeup kit and have come across some Clinique eyeshadows..does anyone have any experience of these cosmetics and how good the colour payoff is?

I'm looking to buy this palette:

Clinique Palette from Love Make Up by: Clinique - Love Make Up -

Is there anything else from Clinique which is a must have item?

Thanks


----------



## bis (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I have a few of the Super Shimmer eyeshadows and I like them a lot. They are very smooth and buttery and are not as shimmery as the name might suggest (that initially put me off). The ones I have blend like heaven.

One of my favorites of Clinique is Black Smoke, but that was from the Christmas collection last year. Perfect not-so-black-black and it basically blends itself.
hth


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I have a couple of their shadows when I first started collecting makeup. I think they are decent for their price. You also get a lot of product. It doesn't hurt to test them out youself. Everyone has different opinons.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Hi! I work for Clinique so it's nice to hear when the brand get recognized on this forum lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, in my opinion the eyeshadows can be hit or miss sometimes. There are some that look pretty but you have to build sooo much color to get it to work (Lilac Truffle I'm looking at you!). But most of them work pretty good and it is a good value, I would def check out the Super Shimmer formula since that blends and has great payoff. Soft Shimmer is also pretty good too. If you ever need swatches of colors let me know because I honestly own like almost every current color we have right now lol And the palette your looking out came out with the holiday stuff just this previous x-mas. I can swatch those colors too if your interested.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I like the super shimmer colours too. They give good colour payoff but then again I'm pretty fair and it doesn't take much usually. Not my favourite brand for eyeshadows but if I really like a colour I'll buy it.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I have a couple of their shadows when I first started collecting makeup. I think they are decent for their price. You also get a lot of product. It doesn't hurt to test them out youself. Everyone has different opinons._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would test this palette out but I couldn't seem to see it in the shops anywhere.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Hi! I work for Clinique so it's nice to hear when the brand get recognized on this forum lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, in my opinion the eyeshadows can be hit or miss sometimes. There are some that look pretty but you have to build sooo much color to get it to work (Lilac Truffle I'm looking at you!). But most of them work pretty good and it is a good value, I would def check out the Super Shimmer formula since that blends and has great payoff. Soft Shimmer is also pretty good too. If you ever need swatches of colors let me know because I honestly own like almost every current color we have right now lol And the palette your looking out came out with the holiday stuff just this previous x-mas. I can swatch those colors too if your interested._

 
A swatch would be excellent, thanks! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I like the super shimmer colours too. They give good colour payoff but then again I'm pretty fair and it doesn't take much usually. Not my favourite brand for eyeshadows but if I really like a colour I'll buy it._

 
I'm hoping to team it up with either UDPP or some white eyeliner as I have a few pastelly Indian outfits that I can wear these colours with.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_I have a few of the Super Shimmer eyeshadows and I like them a lot. They are very smooth and buttery and are not as shimmery as the name might suggest (that initially put me off). The ones I have blend like heaven.

One of my favorites of Clinique is Black Smoke, but that was from the Christmas collection last year. Perfect not-so-black-black and it basically blends itself.
hth_

 
I'm going to have a look for that if I can find it anywhere, trying to build up a one of each colour collection.


----------



## anita22 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I love Clinique's tinted moisturiser, Moisture Sheer Tint. It's the only one I've found that's actually truly matte (I have oily skin so this is really important!) It has good coverage too, kind of like a lightweight foundation.

I also agree with the recs for shimmery eyeshadows. I really like the Colour Surge duo in Strawberry Fudge, the colours are really unique (hard to describe, but it has a beautiful pink that turn gold when applied, paired with a pinky plum).


----------



## User38 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I like the matte shadows.. they have great pigmentation.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

The eyeshadows are a little hit and miss, but they have really great texture. And you get a lot of product! I like Clinique most for their skincare though, most of that stuff is amazing!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_The eyeshadows are a little hit and miss, but they have really great texture. And you get a lot of product! I like Clinique most for their skincare though, most of that stuff is amazing!_

 
I've tried their skincare and three step didn't really do much for me, the liquid soap works far better on its own on my skin so I do use that but have found other products elsewhere. 

I like the fact that it is pigmented as I've bought some Smashbox shadows which don't really show up on my skin and then some that do


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I really like Clinique.  It for sure does not offer bright and out there colors like MAC but they have great quality and color pay off.  My favorite is the sunburst duo and no show taupes.  I have used both of those colors for years.  I also agree that their matte shadows are excellent.  They also have awesome blushes,foundation products, and mascaras.  Not to mention great skin care.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I'll try and swatch all of my stash tonight and get them all sorted and uploaded so by tomorrow they should be up lol (if not sooner)


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I don't know their eyeshadows all that well, but I do highly recommend the Fresh Bloom Allover Color and the Colour Surge Butter Shine lipstick (it's a perfect slightly sheer, gel consistency lipstick, glossy and pretty long-lasting).

I do have an Eyeshadow Duo in Strawberry Fudge, and I like it! Very pretty colors, kind of light on the pigmentation but you can definitely do a nice, soft pastel kind of look with them, and they apply really well. HTH!


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I LOVE the Fresh Bloom Allover Color in Peony (got it as GWP), when I'm out though I'm so getting the full-size! 

As for the eyeshadows, I like them. The texture is really nice and smooth, but I find that some of them are not terribly pigmented and can be too frosty (maybe just the ones I tried though).


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I apologize I'll have swatches tonight (I'll make sure and get that palette you were eyeing first) I wasnt feeling so hot last night so I laid down for a few minutes and then woke up at like 9am lol so yeah I'll get'em up!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Alrighty I finally have the swatches for the palette, and the colors are the exact order that they appear in the palette, I wish these came out better but hopefully they can aid you! They are with no base and I'm an NC15 for ref, one is with and without flash.

no flash




w/ flash


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Alrighty I finally have the swatches for the palette, and the colors are the exact order that they appear in the palette, I wish these came out better but hopefully they can aid you! They are with no base and I'm an NC15 for ref, one is with and without flash.

no flash




w/ flash 


_

 












 Thank you! Going on those swatches and the adjustment to my skin colour I will place the order ASAP.  The green looks quite buildable and I could use the barely there shade as highlighter


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I work there as well and as A previous poster mentioned they can be hit or miss. They are nice cosmetics, but they weren't 'designed' for drama. They are all about the pretty naatural looking face. That being said the colors are all pretty tame in nature and provide decent payoff without glitter or staining. I like drama and over the top looks myself so I'm drawn to Coffee Shop duo, Strike it Rich (OMG), Peacock, Beach Plum and Strawberry Fudge. I'm an NC45 at MAC for reference! Hope this helps! Now, off to work!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Clinique does have nice lipsticks.  I don't find them as drying as some other brands.


----------



## amabel (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I like blush Fresh Bloom and also their Blended face powder is really good.


----------



## funkychik02 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I love their plumping l/g! It really works!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I love Clinique's tinted moisturiser, Moisture Sheer Tint. It's the only one I've found that's actually truly matte (I have oily skin so this is really important!) It has good coverage too, kind of like a lightweight foundation._

 
i also love this! the only annoying thing is that i got the wrong shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in store it looked fine but then when i got it home it looks a little too pink on my skin! however when on holidays i use it because if i'm in a hit place i go a little pinker anyways so it doesn't look out of place.


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I absolutely Clinique! It's pretty much the only thing I use for skin care. Since I'm always using and replacing the same things (the 3-step skin care) I try to buy them whenever they have giveaways. They usually do gift with purchase promotions, so I get to try a bunch of their makeup samples. Most of the time you get a small bag of stuff when you buy over a certain amount ($21? sometimes different? I can't remember!). 

So, I haven't really bought much of their makeup besides their face powders, foundations, and eyeliner... but I have so many samples! I really like their lipsticks, and I always get tiny little eyeshadow or eyeshadow/blush palettes. I almost always like those ones. Right now I'm using a little sample palette of Like Mink eyeshadow, and I love it because they're nice neutral colors.

Oh, and you wouldn't believe how many mascaras I've accumulated through these giveaways. The High Definition Lashes one has an amazing looking wand.


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I really like Clinique. It for sure does not offer bright and out there colors like MAC but they have great quality and color pay off. My favorite is the sunburst duo and no show taupes. I have used both of those colors for years. I also agree that their matte shadows are excellent. They also have awesome blushes,foundation products, and mascaras. Not to mention great skin care._

 
I don't have as many shadows since collecting MAC, but my two favorites are Strawberry Fudge and Sunburst. The coral color in the latter works better for me than Paradisco.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

I have one makeup product from Clinique that I've used lots. The funny thing is that it is a little palette with three eyeshadows that I got as a Bonus Time gift ages ago. It's a white shimmer, a beige shadow and a medium brown shadow, that make a great natural every day look. If the same combo was sold, I'd probably buy it, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_I absolutely Clinique! It's pretty much the only thing I use for skin care. Since I'm always using and replacing the same things (the 3-step skin care) I try to buy them whenever they have giveaways. They usually do gift with purchase promotions, so I get to try a bunch of their makeup samples. Most of the time you get a small bag of stuff when you buy over a certain amount ($21? sometimes different? I can't remember!). 

So, I haven't really bought much of their makeup besides their face powders, foundations, and eyeliner... but I have so many samples! I really like their lipsticks, and I always get tiny little eyeshadow or eyeshadow/blush palettes. I almost always like those ones. Right now I'm using a little sample palette of Like Mink eyeshadow, and I love it because they're nice neutral colors.

Oh, and you wouldn't believe how many mascaras I've accumulated through these giveaways. The High Definition Lashes one has an amazing looking wand._

 
Well I know Macy's is going to have gift in October (the 7th actually) and the purchase is still $21.50 or more. Since I work for them I really like ours for once (Macy's one, it has apples on it!) Nordies and Saks too. The others weren't really that special this season. I used to be able to see the gifts from the International stores but they didn't give us that this time :/




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I have one makeup product from Clinique that I've used lots. The funny thing is that it is a little palette with three eyeshadows that I got as a Bonus Time gift ages ago. It's a white shimmer, a beige shadow and a medium brown shadow, that make a great natural every day look. If the same combo was sold, I'd probably buy it, but I haven't seen it._

 
Are the colors on the back of the palette still? I could tell ya if we still sell it and if they did come in a set or not


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Are the colors on the back of the palette still? I could tell ya if we still sell it and if they did come in a set or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It says "High impact eye shadow trio, Double date & Sugar sugar"

I assume one of the names (probably Double date) is for some sort of duo, since it's really three shades.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Oh yeah Double Date is sold in a duo and Sugar Sugar is a single eyeshadow shade, those arent going away anytime soon so your good!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Super! Maybe I'll get those the next time they have Bonus Time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a sucker for those little gifts with purchase.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Yeah def check in with your local counters and they can tell ya when they will have gift so you don't miss out, also register on clinique.com and they can let you know when your nearest counters are in gift too!


----------



## Tavia (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Clinique Makeup Collection for Spring 2010 will be available in January. 
The Juiced Up Colour collection contains:
_*Vitamin C Antioxidant Lip Color Lip Smoothie*_ available in 6 shades:

Pink Me Up 
Goodness Grapecious 
Nude-Tritious 
Mango-Thon 
Berry Boost 
Peach Power 
_*Picked Fresh Eyeshadow Duo - Limited Edition - *_available in:

Fresh Picked Berry 
Picked Fresh Pear 
_*Fresh Picked Allover Colour Blush *_in 

Mixed Berry 
*Blush Brush
*Here you can see all the products photos, find out other info and prices.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Shimmering tones powder is their best product by far.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tavia* 

 
_Clinique Makeup Collection for Spring 2010 will be available in January. 
The Juiced Up Colour collection contains:
*Vitamin C Antioxidant Lip Color Lip Smoothie* available in 6 shades:

Pink Me Up 
Goodness Grapecious 
Nude-Tritious 
Mango-Thon 
Berry Boost 
Peach Power 
*Picked Fresh Eyeshadow Duo - Limited Edition - *available in:

Fresh Picked Berry 
Picked Fresh Pear 
*Fresh Picked Allover Colour Blush *in 

Mixed Berry 
*Blush Brush*
Here you can see all the products photos, find out other info and prices._

 

Yeah the Lip Smoothies we already sell all of the shades but 2 (Berry Boost, Peach Power) and those 2 shades will most likely be limited edition. The new High Lengths mascara will be out in January so we should be getting it anytime now, and I know it's most likely going to be the water resistant formula so you have to use warm water to remove it. I'm probably sure the eyeshadows and blush are going to look like everything else that we sell, I hate how we never get any fun colors! And actually I think there will be 4 eyeshadow duos not 2. That's what our AC said anyway but sometimes she can be loopy! I won't know anything about Spring till our seminar in the end of January.


----------



## Tavia (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Thanks so much for the info. If you have any more news pls let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be happy to post it on my blog


----------



## Nicala (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

A few years back, my mom was a complete clinique fanatic! She liked it because of her sensitive skin. Then I got her into other products. 

Also, last time she went in to buy foundation for both her and myself, the lady at the counter gave us completely worth foundation shades! They were both darker than us and extremely pink. :/

On top of that, it made me break out (superbalanced liquid foundation). I'm not a fan of the eyeshadows. They're not that pigmented unfortunately. I do like their lip products though.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Clinique makeup*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tavia* 

 
_Thanks so much for the info. If you have any more news pls let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be happy to post it on my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Will do! It sucks I won't have my info till February 3rd tho..that's when I'll go to my strategy to see what's coming out for Spring and Summer! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_A few years back, my mom was a complete clinique fanatic! She liked it because of her sensitive skin. Then I got her into other products. 

Also, last time she went in to buy foundation for both her and myself, the lady at the counter gave us completely worth foundation shades! They were both darker than us and extremely pink. :/

On top of that, it made me break out (superbalanced liquid foundation). I'm not a fan of the eyeshadows. They're not that pigmented unfortunately. I do like their lip products though._

 
Ah that sucks I hate it when other Clinique girls match people wrong! I always wonder where did they come up with that shade?! I'm not perfect but I usually do the best I can. And yeah I def do not like Superbalanced either! I have oily skin and it just made me oilier and stick to what little pores I have. Superfit is a nice foundation but the lightest shade is still way too dark for me, seems to be the case with all of my foundations, the shades that do match me I can't wear because my skin doesn't like it, but the formulas my skin does like are all too dark even if it is the lightest shade! I can't win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And eyeshadows are really hit or miss too.


----------



## Fianna (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry for bringing this old thread back to life but I have a question about Clinique Makeup.

  	I would love to try the new Clinique Redness Solutions Makeup since I also use the rest of the anti redness series and it got great reviews over at MUA.
  	Unfortunately it isn't available here in Germany (yet?) but since I have someone who could buy it for me and send it, it's no problem.

  	My problem is that I don't know which shade I should buy. I had a live chat with one of their counselors but that didn't help me that much because she didn't know how MAC shades compared to the Clinique shades. She told me to try calming ivory or calming fair but I don't know if that would be the right one. The reviews on MUA are really mixed about what shade for what skin. I'm NC20 at MAC and definitely need a yellowish foundation shade so it maches my neck and decollete.

  	Does any of you lovely ladies use this foundation or does know how it translates to MAC shades? It would be really appreciated and I would be so grateful for your help.
  	Thank you in advance. =)


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to some Clinique swatches?


----------



## Nicala (Nov 30, 2010)

SmokeSignal16 said:


> On top of that, it made me break out (superbalanced liquid foundation). I'm not a fan of the eyeshadows. They're not that pigmented unfortunately. I do like their lip products though. 						 					 				 			 		 		Ah that sucks I hate it when other Clinique girls match people wrong! I always wonder where did they come up with that shade?! I'm not perfect but I usually do the best I can. And yeah I def do not like Superbalanced either! I have oily skin and it just made me oilier and stick to what little pores I have. Superfit is a nice foundation but the lightest shade is still way too dark for me, seems to be the case with all of my foundations, the shades that do match me I can't wear because my skin doesn't like it, but the formulas my skin does like are all too dark even if it is the lightest shade! I can't win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yeah most of Clinique products have been a miss for me.  I'm using the Dramatically Diff. Gel and I'm pretty pleased with that!


----------



## MarieMary (Mar 7, 2013)

Clinique is giving nail polish another go with a permanent collection of 12 shades, and 9 LE for summer:

  	http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/03/clinique-nail-enamel-2013.html


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Pot pics (look how cute they are!):Ginger, Plum, Berry, Peach. So happy with how the pics & swatches turned out - that is exactly how the shades look irl!










  ^inside under makeup lights - very accurate



  ^natural lighting under skylight - very accurate

  Swatch order:
  Plum -  very pretty soft violet slight plum pink
  Berry -  fuchsia berry pink
  Ginger - coral
  Peach - soft pinked peach

  The texture is awesome - cream to powder but no powdery feeling at all. Very smooth & blendable - melts into the skin. The shades are soft but buildable. The flower in the pot is just too charming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm going to get the plum & berry shades & the berry shade for my daughter-in-law for Valentine's Day


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

Elegant, your pics are amazing, thanks so much for sharing! They look so cute and the colours are so fresh and pretty. Do you know if they are LE? I read somehwere that they will be perm, but I doubt that.
  Aw, that's sweet to get one for your daughter in law


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Elegant, your pics are amazing, thanks so much for sharing! They look so cute and the colours are so fresh and pretty. Do you know if they are LE? I read somehwere that they will be perm, but I doubt that.
> Aw, that's sweet to get one for your daughter in law


  No, I don't know if they are LE, but my counter did not get a lot of them. I thought it would be such a sweet Val. gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been putting together a Val. Day goodie package for our son, DIL & puppy...heart mints & a furry mustache squeaky toy for our grandpuppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its hilarious looking.

  You're so welcome my dear!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

So, I've been wearing the plum blush now almost 7 hours & it has remained perfect! No fading at all & the color is still beautiful on. I also tried the new Nars pink illuminator high on the cheekbones over it & its a BEAUTIFUL combination!!!! There is something about these blushes that kept the pink illumination of the Nars product, but made the shimmer/sparkle subdued. LOVE it. I paired OFP Huggable lip with it & it made for THE prettiest natural look. LOVE it.


----------



## User38 (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So, I've been wearing the plum blush now almost 7 hours & it has remained perfect! No fading at all & the color is still beautiful on. I also tried the new Nars pink illuminator high on the cheekbones over it & its a BEAUTIFUL combination!!!! There is something about these blushes that kept the pink illumination of the Nars product, but made the shimmer/sparkle subdued. LOVE it. I paired OFP Huggable lip with it & it made for THE prettiest natural look. LOVE it.


  I saw these!  LOVE the texture and the colours are stunning.. your combo sounds amazing gf.. you kill em all


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I saw these!  LOVE the texture and the colours are stunning.. your combo sounds amazing gf.. you kill em all








Thanks!

  I'm not a Clinique user, but these are just charming!  They make you happy just looking at them in the pot. The texture is super super nice. I ordered 3 of them from Sephora


----------



## User38 (Jan 24, 2014)

... good for you!  they are going to replace my Sex Fantasy I think.. lol.  I was concerned about the chalkiness of the SF.. but these are smoother imo.  Are they LE?


----------



## User38 (Jan 24, 2014)

I mean NARS Sex Fantasy.. not my own


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ... good for you!  they are going to replace my Sex Fantasy I think.. lol.  I was concerned about the chalkiness of the SF.. but these are smoother imo.  Are they LE?


  I don't know if they are LE. I didn't ask. These are incredibly S M O O T H & beautiful because they become part of the skin making them look so natural & fresh.

  And....


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

Now I'm glad I didn't get the Nars blushes. These sound so good, it's hard to choose which one(s) to get. But I think I'll stick with the Ginger & Berry. The peach looks lovely as well, but I think I have a lot of similar shades already.
  I don't even know the price yet and when/where they're available here. Have to do some research...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Honestly, I think the Plum shade is a better alternative for Nars Sex Fantasy because it is similar in shade but has a bit more of a slight pale plum to the violet pink shade making it more wearable. I think you would love the texture.

  I ordered mine from Sephora today with that 10% off code


----------



## User38 (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Honestly, I think the Plum shade is a better alternative for Nars Sex Fantasy because it is similar in shade but has a bit more of a slight pale plum to the violet pink shade making it more wearable. I think you would love the texture.
> 
> I ordered mine from Sephora today with that 10% off code


  GMTA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just ordered the Plum and Berry shades.. love them!  Ty GF.. you are amazing


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

BTW these are the swatches that made me want them:

Review, Swatches: Clinique Cheek Pop - 4 Best Long-Lasting, Streak-Free Blush Shades | BeautyStat.com


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> BTW these are the swatches that made me want them:
> 
> Review, Swatches: Clinique Cheek Pop - 4 Best Long-Lasting, Streak-Free Blush Shades | BeautyStat.com


  Very nice swatches. Ginger is a pretty muted peachy coral without so much pink in it like the Peach shade.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm really curious if the new blushes could be the equivalent of mac's ED blushes. It's both Lauder, and Estee Lauder (the brand) has done the EdSF and EDES before Mac did them, so they obviously share formulas across brands?


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Anneri!  yes they do.. they share common factories so it's only logical.  I don't think there are equivalents but certainly similarities.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'm really curious if the new blushes could be the equivalent of mac's ED blushes. It's both Lauder, and Estee Lauder (the brand) has done the EdSF and EDES before Mac did them, so they obviously share formulas across brands?


  I did read somehwere that someone compared them to the ED skinfinishes.

  Do you by aby chance know the german release date? I can't find anything.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I did read somehwere that someone compared them to the ED skinfinishes.
> 
> Do you by aby chance know the german release date? I can't find anything.


  Everyones looking for a Moderator - that crazy spamming is going on again in the Chanel thread & other places


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Everyones looking for a Moderator - that carzy spamming is going on again in the Chanel thread & other places


  Amen.
  They must have followed me from the love channels.. lmao.  NOT!.. good grief there are a gazillion on here now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am scared


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Everyones looking for a Moderator - that carzy spamming is going on again in the Chanel thread & other places


  I know  But looks like I can only delete stuff in the MAC section, since I'm a Mod there.


----------



## User38 (Jan 25, 2014)

do we still have ignore buttons?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> do we still have ignore buttons?


  You can block members.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> BTW these are the swatches that made me want them:
> 
> Review, Swatches: Clinique Cheek Pop - 4 Best Long-Lasting, Streak-Free Blush Shades | BeautyStat.com


  they look great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ginger pop will be mine


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

These are adorable! I'll see if they're at my Clinique counter today


----------



## Anneri (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I did read somehwere that someone compared them to the ED skinfinishes.  Do you by aby chance know the german release date? I can't find anything.


  I went to a counter today and the SA told me they would be released in March!  I want the peachy one


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I want the peachy one


  The peachy shade will be so pretty on you! I think I'm going to get that one too. They are so cute in person. I'm glad that they made the top lid clear so you could see the pretty flower.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I want the peachy one


  March?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I want them now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the info.

  The peachy one is very pretty too, but I feel like I have a MAC blush similar to it, I just don't know wich one, lol.

  ETA: I think it's Supercontinental.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hmm I can't decide between Plum Pop and Berry Pop. Thanks for the swatches [@]elegant-one[/@]!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Hmm I can't decide between Plum Pop and Berry Pop. Thanks for the swatches @elegant-one!


  You're so welcome hun!

  If you like softer, go with Plum. If you like a bit of a pop of color, go with Berry. Really, they're both lovely


----------



## nazih09 (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So, I've been wearing the plum blush now almost 7 hours & it has remained perfect! No fading at all & the color is still beautiful on. I also tried the new Nars pink illuminator high on the cheekbones over it & its a BEAUTIFUL combination!!!! There is something about these blushes that kept the pink illumination of the Nars product, but made the shimmer/sparkle subdued. LOVE it. I paired OFP Huggable lip with it & it made for THE prettiest natural look. LOVE it.


  Elegant which brush do you recommend using with them? I'm thinking of getting berry and peach pop


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

nazih09 said:


> Elegant which brush do you recommend using with them? I'm thinking of getting berry and peach pop


  I don't have mine yet. Usually I just use my fingers or those flat foundation brushes  - Chanels #6

  Those are both good choices


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 25, 2014)

I want these! Will start with 1 either ginger or berry


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You're so welcome hun!  If you like softer, go with Plum. If you like a bit of a pop of color, go with Berry. Really, they're both lovely


  Sorry to go off topic here, but could you recommend a blush with definite purple or lavender tones? I'm quite, pale NW 10/15, if that helps!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Sorry to go off topic here, but could you recommend a blush with definite purple or lavender tones? I'm quite, pale NW 10/15, if that helps!


  Do you have Mac's Vintage Grape? Ahh..let me think about this I'm NW15 so let me look into my stash 

  The Plum shade in these has violet undertones.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Do you have Mac's Vintage Grape? Ahh..let me think about this I'm NW15 so let me look into my stash   The Plum shade in these has violet undertones.


  Well, I'm sold on Plum now lol! I don't have Vibrant Grape, unfortunately. Purple toned lipsticks seem to pull pink on me and I think that must be the case with other makeup as well.   If MAC ever comes out with a true purple MSF/EDSF/Blush I can die happy


----------



## purplevines (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> BTW these are the swatches that made me want them:
> 
> Review, Swatches: Clinique Cheek Pop - 4 Best Long-Lasting, Streak-Free Blush Shades | BeautyStat.com


  They are all so pretty, these are some great swatches too.

  I'm excited to see some more cheek swatches pop up on the web.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Thanks for your swatches earlier!
> 
> Oooo, really, so get Plum instead of SF? That'll save some me money...to buy another blush...
> 
> ...


  You are very welcome!

  I think you could get the Plum in place of SF. I get both this Plum & the SF blushes next week so I will compare them for everybody. Go with Peach if you want some pink to the peach. Go with Ginger if you want more of a muted peachy coral. The berry shade will work on everyone.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

These would make the most charming gifts to give. I LOVE to give people special little gifts. You could get a matching color coffee cup or a coffee cup with a daisy on it, put some filler paper & one of these blushes inside, tie a little coordinating ribbon onto the handle. Perfect for Valentine's Day, Easter, Mother's Day or a Shower gift


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I couldn't help it..I really really wanted to try ginger pop...can't wait to get it!


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok so I had to return something to a store from Xmas and they ended up giving me a gift card so I ended up getting ginger pop and peach pop...I did order ginger pop from sephora but I will return that one once I get it ...


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm going to get the plum & berry shades & the berry shade for my daughter-in-law for Valentine's Day    [/quote]  What a lucky daughter in law... I agree these make cute gifts.  I'm going to get ginger for my sister for valentine's day ️


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> What a lucky daughter in law... I agree these make cute gifts. I'm going to get ginger for my sister for valentine's day ️


  Aww...that's so sweet of you! I really love my daughter-in-law 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Perfect! She'll be so happy. What a great sister you are!


----------



## User38 (Jan 26, 2014)

the size and ;presentation make these excellent gifts.. I wish I had a valentine.. lol


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm still searching this out. Most lavender/purple based blushes go to the pink side. Bobbi Brown did a beautiful violet pink blush called Baby Violet, but again it was a lavender based pink. I really think that you would like Plum in these blushes. I'll let you know if I find something else in those shades   You are very welcome!  I think you could get the Plum in place of SF. I get both this Plum & the SF blushes next week so I will compare them for everybody. Go with Peach if you want some pink to the peach. Go with Ginger if you want more of a muted peachy coral. The berry shade will work on everyone.


   Thanks so much, that's very sweet of you to scour your collection for me! I stopped by my local Clinique counter after work,  but they didn't even have testers yet. Buut I'm going to go ahead and order Plum Pop online anyway


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Thanks so much, that's very sweet of you to scour your collection for me! I stopped by my local Clinique counter after work, but they didn't even have testers yet. Buut I'm going to go ahead and order Plum Pop online anyway


  Plum is going to be beautiful on your skin! But let us know how you like it.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Plum is going to be beautiful on your skin! But let us know how you like it. :bouquet:


  Aww thanks, I hope I love it! I'll definitely let you know. If I'm feeling brave I might even post a picture with it on!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Aww thanks, I hope I love it! I'll definitely let you know. If I'm feeling brave I might even post a picture with it on!


  Yes, do that - you're so pretty!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> the size and ;presentation make these excellent gifts.. I wish I had a valentine.. lol


  ill be my own valentine!! lol


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, do that - you're so pretty!!!


  Aww thank you ma'am  :bouquet: and I will!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Aww thank you ma'am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just put pics in the Nars Final Cut thread & Sex Fantasy just may be what you are looking for. The only other lavender blush I could find was Mac's Sakura, but it still pulls more pink even though it IS lavender in the pan. I think on your pale complexion, SF will be stunning. You just have to use a dense brush.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 27, 2014)

These are are so smooth! Plum pop is less purple in real life than I expected but pretty nonetheless!  I bought ginger and plum today, apparently they are really selling quickly


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 27, 2014)

OMG, I'm so impatient! I don't want to wait so long and I'm scared I will miss them.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OMG, I'm so impatient! I don't want to wait so long and I'm scared I will miss them.


  I can send you a PM if you want to - my SA is going to call me when they become available!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I can send you a PM if you want to - my SA is going to call me when they become available!


  That would be great


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OMG, I'm so impatient! I don't want to wait so long and I'm scared I will miss them.








 I hope you don't miss them. Have you changed your mind on what you are getting?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2014)

I *think* I want Peach and Plum after seeing T's swatches, but that could change when I go to the counter. On T there seems to be so little difference between Plum and Berry.  Elegant, what do you think?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I hope you don't miss them. *Have you changed your mind on what you are getting?*


  Yes, that's what I usually do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm defnitely getting Ginger, but I'm not sure about Berry anymore, I didn't like it as much on T compared to earlier swatches. So maybe I'll get the Peach.
  At least I have some more time to make a final decision.


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

I think Berry is an amazing colour.. I have it on today and it just gives me a very soft pink flush -- won't bu tho, based on moral reasons.. lol


  on eyes I just did a wash of Hasard (Chanel) and some MAC Mehr (I know, I need a softer texture ).. but I pulled this together quickly.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I think Berry is an amazing colour.. I have it on today and it just gives me a very soft pink flush -- won't bu tho, based on moral reasons.. lol
> 
> 
> on eyes I just did a wash of Hasard (Chanel) and some MAC Mehr (I know, I need a softer texture ).. but I pulled this together quickly.


That is super beautiful!!! This is a really beautiful picture of you!!!

  Mehr is one of my HG (ok, thats funny) lipsticks - ever!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Elegant, what do you think?


  HUGE difference between Plum & Berry! I haven't seen Ts swatches yet, but I'll go look. Something is really off about her swatches lately. Not very accurate


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ty mam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. I need to do it with more time, and I have decided to use my Lilac from BB.. Lilac or Violet Glaze.. it should all come together softer!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2014)

HG, you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> HG, you look absolutely stunning!


  thank you Anneri!  you are very kind!

  and thank you for the recc on Essie -- I have been going thru my stash and don't find any coral shades.. lol. Pink coral will have to do~


----------



## purplevines (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I think Berry is an amazing colour.. I have it on today and it just gives me a very soft pink flush -- won't bu tho, based on moral reasons.. lol
> 
> on eyes I just did a wash of Hasard (Chanel) and some MAC Mehr (I know, I need a softer texture ).. but I pulled this together quickly.


  Looks great,  excited to to wear this!   





elegant-one said:


> HUGE difference between Plum & Berry! I haven't seen Ts swatches yet, but I'll go look. Something is really off about her swatches lately. Not very accurate


  Ya,  they do look similar on her,  but berry is much brighter and pink, it looks similar to Nars desire, but less cool toned.   Plum is softer, more purple pink.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2014)

HG, You're welcome! Tomorrow I'll look around and give you some names. There should be something in my ridiculously large stash of nailpolish! I have a lemming for the new OPIs nevertheless...  Thank you purplevines! I'm leaning towards Plum then!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

I just looked at her swatches. Even Ginger is off, Its more muted irl. Its almost like she has a filter on or something. Peach is fairly close but much softer irl. Berry is quite Raspberry Berry irl & Plum is a subtle pale lavender plum pink


----------



## purplevines (Jan 27, 2014)

Ginger and plum!


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you Anneri.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just looked at her swatches. Even Ginger is off, Its more muted irl. Its almost like she has a filter on or something. Peach is fairly close but much softer irl. Berry is quite Raspberry Berry irl & Plum is a subtle pale lavender plum pink


  Thank you elegant! I think I've to swatch them first. Drat, I can't pull off lavender - will have to try Berry in that case. Peach is a must-have for me now.


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you elegant! I think I've to swatch them first. Drat, I can't pull off lavender - will have to try Berry in that case. Peach is a must-have for me now.


 
  err, rumor has it, these are selling out very fast.  I don't think we are hindering that either --


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you elegant! I think I've to swatch them first. Drat, I can't pull off lavender - will have to try Berry in that case. Peach is a must-have for me now.


  I think plum would be beautiful on you. Actually, imho I think you could wear any color! Having said that, Berry is just awesome!


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I think plum would be beautiful on you. Actually, imho I think you could wear any color! Having said that, Berry is just awesome!


  I agree with Elegant..Berry is awesome.

  I will use plum on the face tomorrow.. and post pic maybe that will help someone.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I agree with Elegant..Berry is awesome.
> 
> I will use plum on the face tomorrow.. and post pic maybe that will help someone.


  You did get the plum. Do you like the shade or or you waiting to see what it looks like on your face


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

I got the plum.. waiting to use it tomorrow if it doesn't rain again... argh.

  I wanna do my hair up in a big bun.. lol and have a plum face.. 

  LOVE the plum, but doing a lilac lip tomorrow.. putting away Mehr for the moment


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 29, 2014)

So I emailed Douglas to ask when they will have them available online, and they've never even heard of them. No info when & if they get them at all.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> So I emailed Douglas to ask when they will have them available online, and they've never even heard of them. No info when & if they get them at all.








  I got my Plum & Berry today. LOVE these on.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> hboy:   I got my Plum & Berry today. LOVE these on.


  Yay! I get Plum tomorrow, so I'll probably post swatches and face photo this weekend!


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 29, 2014)

They are LE or not?


----------



## User38 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> They are LE or not?


  Nadie sabe!

  anyone find out if they are LE -- I have had no time but I think based on colours only that these might be a spring/ summer offering.

  I did a nude/peach with my CB (CD)  face yesterday so did not use my new ones.. ha.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Nadie sabe!
> 
> anyone find out if they are LE -- I have had no time but I think based on colours only that these might be a spring/ summer offering.
> 
> I did a nude/peach with my CB (CD)  face yesterday so did not use my new ones.. ha.


  I thought Temptalia said they were perm?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 29, 2014)

I hope so, but I don't know which one to get.i bought 7+ coral blushes last year and I haven't even wore them all one time yet. but I like peach pop of the two and plum pop. But two of my pink blushes are listed as dupes and I think berry is to pigmented for me. Im asking myself if I should even bother with these...... I want the preonza ombre blushes too!!!
   I only only have one more pink blush, so maybe I should  just get the pink ones .........


----------



## purplevines (Jan 30, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> I hope so, but I don't know which one to get.i bought 7+ coral blushes last year and I haven't even wore them all one time yet. but I like peach pop of the two and plum pop. But two of my pink blushes are listed as dupes and I think berry is to pigmented for me. Im asking myself if I should even bother with these...... I want the preonza ombre blushes too!!!
> I only only have one more pink blush, so maybe I should  just get the pink ones .........


  Sorry I'm a little confused with the pink blush part, you said you have the two dupes for plum pop, but then you said you only have one more pink blush...

  Peach is more orange than coral, so maybe try it? Like I said, these are perm from the info we have gotten so you can afford to go slowly on these and buy one at a time. Or not at all until after the proenza collection!

  Berry is really nice, I don't think it would be too pigmented, when I swatched it, it seemed like a really nice deposit of colour, but that of course depends on how you like your blush.


----------



## User38 (Jan 30, 2014)

purplevines said:


> I thought Temptalia said they were perm?


  oh, I never *READ* any of Temptalia's comments.  I look at the pics only when I have time.  

  but, one thing I do know is that companies make a limited amount of product -- and then renew production once they hit low limits, if it's  profitable.  And, sometimes a "permanent" item gets re-worked or discontinued in lieu of other colours.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

I used the Hourglass Ethereal Glow blush powder high on the cheekbones over Plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so soft, natural & so very pretty.


----------



## User38 (Jan 30, 2014)

oh my nose is plum today from blowing it so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but but plum is a gorgeousssssssssssss colour!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh my nose is plum today from blowing it so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I adore it!!!

  Get better!


----------



## User38 (Jan 30, 2014)

achoooooo 

  and TY


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Sorry I'm a little confused with the pink blush part, you said you have the two dupes for plum pop, but then you said you only have one more pink blush...  Peach is more orange than coral, so maybe try it? Like I said, these are perm from the info we have gotten so you can afford to go slowly on these and buy one at a time. Or not at all until after the proenza collection!  Berry is really nice, I don't think it would be too pigmented, when I swatched it, it seemed like a really nice deposit of colour, but that of course depends on how you like your blush.


 lol.sorry I use run on sentences!  I have three pink blushes two that are listed as dupes


----------



## purplevines (Jan 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh, I never *READ* any of Temptalia's comments.  I look at the pics only when I have time.
> 
> but, one thing I do know is that companies make a limited amount of product -- and then renew production once they hit low limits, if it's  profitable.  And, sometimes a "permanent" item gets re-worked or discontinued in lieu of other colours.
> Hahaha, I usually don't but I loved the look of these and did! Well hopefully that doesn't happen here, that would suck!
> ...


  Ahhh...GET MORE PINKS!


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Hahaha, I usually don't but I loved the look of these and did! Well hopefully that doesn't happen here, that would suck!
> 
> Ahhh...GET MORE PINKS!


  me too.. but truthfully, the colours might change seasonally -- and that's fine with me as long as they keep the texture which is almost perfection.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> me too.. but truthfully, the colours might change seasonally -- and that's fine with me as long as they keep the texture which is almost perfection.


  Agreed...keep the divine texture. They last forever on me too.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> me too.. but truthfully, the colours might change seasonally -- and that's fine with me as long as they keep the texture which is almost perfection.


  You know what,  that makes a lot of sense.  I hope they add some more colours for the fall!


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

oh me too..looking forward to new Fall shades with this great texture.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 31, 2014)

I heard these are not coming to Austria... If Germany doesn't get them either, I'll have to hunt them down elsewhere.


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

oh no Naynadine.. they are really wonderful


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh no Naynadine.. they are really wonderful


  It's nothing new that we don't get the good stuff here, but I have no experiences with Clinique LEs. Never bought from them other than a concealer. I might be able to order from the UK, but the shipping costs won't be pretty.

  And I agree, I would love to see more colours of these for fall.


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

Never understood that.. so many great mfg plants in Germany and they all job/export for the rest of the world..


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It's nothing new that we don't get the good stuff here, but I have no experiences with Clinique LEs. Never bought from them other than a concealer. I might be able to order from the UK, but the shipping costs won't be pretty.  And I agree, I would love to see more colours of these for fall.


  I spotted them in the new issue of cosmopolitan today. BUT: 30€?!?! I don't think so. That's too much to stomach for me.  HG I haven't forgotten your polish quest, it's just that I had a bout of gastritis this week and was quite knocked out and not around here as much. Sorry about that.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Never understood that.. so many great mfg plants in Germany and they all job/export for the rest of the world..
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Isn't that like 2x the US price? Ugh. I guess I'll have to try to get a CP from the US.


----------



## Alexity (Feb 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I heard these are not coming to Austria... If Germany doesn't get them either, I'll have to hunt them down elsewhere. :rants:


 Oh, no! I'm from Austria too ... I hope we can get them from anywhere. Just from looking at the pictures, I love them all.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Hahaha, I usually don't but I loved the look of these and did! Well hopefully that doesn't happen here, that would suck!
> 
> Ahhh...GET MORE PINKS!


  yea I think that's the plan =)
  ima still get the coral ombre too tho lol


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 6, 2014)

The Cheek Pops are now on the german Clinique site. 29,50... I don't know what to do. I really want them, but that's so much more than in any other country, I don't want to support that (and I'm kinda sorta already broke for this month, lol. Had some other expenses)
  Maybe they will be exclusive to the Clinique site? So if I wait for other sites where I could get a disount they won't even get them and sell out at Clinqie in the meantime.

  Oh, and it's saying they're LE. Whomp, whomp.

  OK, after typing that I placed an order, lol. It took forever, they don't even have decent paying options, no paypal, nothing. So I had to do it by automatic bank transfer (or whatever that's called in English...) and it didn't even work the first time and said error. It did work the 2nd time, but it only accepts the old bank account numbers, but since we have the new system since Feb 1, I don't even know if they can take the money from my accout this way?
  I feel a little disgusted spending that much on a 3 gram something blush, especially knowing they're ripping us Germans off. (what else is new)
  No Hourglass blush for a while! And no other makeup this month as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  edit: needless to say I got only one, lol. Ginger.


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

I know how the euro systems work -- or think I do,, lol.  but just think you were able to get the one item you really liked and will use.

  I only got two -- mainly because the texture is perfect for my skin.  I have only worn one so far, and CD Corail most days. lol. but will soon wear my plum.  I suspect they will repromote later on, or come out with the new colours for fall/winter... I know, it seems so far away but hey, the shows are on, and the fashion/cosmetics world is already half way thru the new seasons.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 6, 2014)

My counter has Ginger and Peach cheek pops only, the pinks will come later. The texture and pigmentation is good. I tried Ginger on my cheeks, love it, and they were fresh testers! The daisy is adorable and so happy. The Plum looks like it is a pale cool pink instead of plum. Hopefully there is a true plum for fall like HG said!


----------



## Alexity (Feb 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> The Cheek Pops are now on the german Clinique site. 29,50... I don't know what to do. I really want them, but that's so much more than in any other country, I don't want to support that (and I'm kinda sorta already broke for this month, lol. Had some other expenses)
> Maybe they will be exclusive to the Clinique site? So if I wait for other sites where I could get a disount they won't even get them and sell out at Clinqie in the meantime.
> 
> Oh, and it's saying they're LE. Whomp, whomp.
> ...


  Thank you for the info! I just ordered plum pop from the Austrian site. I think it is the same as mac's onlineshop with the paying options ... once there is only one payment option and the next time you can pay as you would like ... after checking out a second time, I was able to pay per invoice.
  I also wrote customer service an e-mail and asked if the blushes will be available in stores too. If they are, I will probably buy another colour.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 7, 2014)

Alexity said:


> Thank you for the info! I just ordered plum pop from the Austrian site. *I think it is the same as mac's onlineshop with the paying options* ... once there is only one payment option and the next time you can pay as you would like ... after checking out a second time, I was able to pay per invoice.
> I also wrote customer service an e-mail and asked if the blushes will be available in stores too. If they are, I will probably buy another colour.


  OMG, the MAC site is the worst! I have like 8 accounts there by now, lol. I only have all payment options with the first order, from then it's only cedit card. I've heard from many people having the same problem, I also emailed them about it but only got a generic reply. None of the reasons they listed applied to me. They really should fix whatever is going wrong there, but they don't even want to admit that something is wrong, lol.
  Great that you were able to order! I read on a blog (coral & mauve, I believe) that you won't get them.
  If Douglas gets them and they still have them next month I might order another as well since they usually have 5€ codes.


----------



## Alexity (Feb 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OMG, the MAC site is the worst! I have like 8 accounts there by now, lol. I only have all payment options with the first order, from then it's only cedit card. I've heard from many people having the same problem, I also emailed them about it but only got a generic reply. None of the reasons they listed applied to me. They really should fix whatever is going wrong there, but they don't even want to admit that something is wrong, lol.
> Great that you were able to order! I read on a blog (coral & mauve, I believe) that you won't get them.
> If Douglas gets them and they still have them next month I might order another as well since they usually have 5€ codes.


  It's so stupid! I have that problem too with MAC, but I found out that when I reload the site during the checkout, the payment options might change ... and it was the same with Clinique. I also hope, that Douglas gets them. I then would like to buy the peach one and berry looks so beautiful too ... But I'm glad, that the info from the blog was obviously wrong.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

I want one or two of the blushes but can't decide which. Does anyone have a favorite or favorites?


----------



## xsparrow (Feb 7, 2014)

As much as I really liked the concept of this blush and the fact that the colours are all gorgeous, I can't see how they justified that price. Content-wise it's smaller than MAC, but at the exact same price. I think Ginger and Peach Pop look amazing though!


----------



## User38 (Feb 7, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I want one or two of the blushes but can't decide which. Does anyone have a favorite or favorites?


  I have Berry and Plum which are my faves.. I don't usually do peach or ginger shades as I tend to get lost in a sea of yellowness.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have Berry and Plum which are my faves.. I don't usually do peach or ginger shades as I tend to get lost in a sea of yellowness.


  Thanks! I'm leaning towards Berry


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 7, 2014)

I LOVE both Plum & Berry, but you cannot go wrong with the Berry shade


----------



## User38 (Feb 7, 2014)

amen


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> amen


  Thank you both! I think for now, Berry it is!


----------



## Alexity (Feb 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OMG, the MAC site is the worst! I have like 8 accounts there by now, lol. I only have all payment options with the first order, from then it's only cedit card. I've heard from many people having the same problem, I also emailed them about it but only got a generic reply. None of the reasons they listed applied to me. They really should fix whatever is going wrong there, but they don't even want to admit that something is wrong, lol.
> Great that you were able to order! I read on a blog (coral & mauve, I believe) that you won't get them.
> *If Douglas gets them and they still have them next month I might order another as well since they usually have 5€ codes.*


  I went to a Clinique counter on saturday (at Marionnaud) and the lady said, that they will get the blushes till the end of the week. So hopefully Douglas will get them too.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 10, 2014)

Alexity said:


> I went to a Clinique counter on saturday (at Marionnaud) and the lady said, that they will get the blushes till the end of the week. So hopefully Douglas will get them too.


  That would be great 

  My blush shipped Friday, I was hoping to already have it Saturday or today, but I'm still waiting for it.


----------



## Alexity (Feb 10, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That would be great   My blush shipped Friday, I was hoping to already have it Saturday or today, but I'm still waiting for it. :sigh:


 Mine shipped on friday too, but I also haven't recieved it yet. It should be here in the next few days, as it does usually take some time to get here from Germany. The blush got shipped on the same day, just a few minutes different to my mac order (I ordered the same day also), from the exact same DHL station in Germany ... hmmm.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 11, 2014)

My blush arrived. Err... I guess it's not normal that it's rotating?? Like it's loose and spinning around when I try to apply it. It doesn't fall out when I flip it over, though. 
  I'd like to tell myself that it's supposed to be like this as a cute gimmick, because I don't want to face the fact that I paid 29,50€ for a rotating blush, lol.
  Oh well, I guess I should drop CS an email.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 11, 2014)

The 2 testers I tried were not rotating. The pan were fixed firmly. I think you should exchange it if you can.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 11, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> The 2 testers I tried were not rotating. The pan were fixed firmly. I think you should exchange it if you can.


  Yes, I definitely want a new one, I send them an email to see what they say about it.

  Now this smiley is very appropriate ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, I definitely want a new one, I send them an email to see what they say about it.
> 
> Now this smiley is very appropriate ---->
> 
> ...


  ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well that stinks! No, they shouldn't be turning or moving at all. So sorry that had to happen to your order. They better replace it ASAP


----------



## Alexity (Feb 12, 2014)

My plum pop arrived yesterday. It is sooo beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 13, 2014)

Alexity said:


> My plum pop arrived yesterday. It is sooo beautiful!


  It will be beautiful on your skin.


----------



## Alexity (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm thinking about ordering peach and berry pop as well ... what du you ladies think?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 14, 2014)

Alexity said:


> I'm thinking about ordering peach and berry pop as well ... what du you ladies think?


  Definitely Berry.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 14, 2014)

I just got Peach Pop as a Valentine's Day gift!  I'm really excited to try it!


----------



## Alexity (Feb 14, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> I just got Peach Pop as a Valentine's Day gift!  I'm really excited to try it!


  My fiancé just said, I should order these flower blushes I want for valentine's day too.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 12, 2014)

Reviving this thread because I'm pretty intrigued by these Chubby Sticks for contouring and highlighting:

::.UrCosme.::[新品] 倩碧曲線修容+耀眼提亮，凸顯俏麗臉廓，跟妳的QQ頰Say Hi | CLINIQUE倩碧 美妝新聞 | 2014年12月9日

  Couldn't find any other info about them, so I guess they're new and will be launching soon.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2015)

There'll be more of the cute cheek pop blushes!

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/clinique-cheek-pops-2015/

  I'm still enjoying mine I got last year so I'm excited for these!


----------



## Miradan (Mar 13, 2015)

Awesome! The original cheek pops were too warm for me, so hoping one of these will work, I really want to try them.


----------



## figarro (Mar 14, 2015)

Anneri said:


> There'll be more of the cute cheek pop blushes!  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/clinique-cheek-pops-2015/  I'm still enjoying mine I got last year so I'm excited for these!


  Thank you for the link. I just saw a post on Temptalia and came here to check if there's news about the new shades. I like the look of Rosy pop. Hopefully soon there will be swatches for the other 2 colors as well.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2015)

I need to see swatches of Fig and Heather, I hope we'll get those shades here in Europe as well. I'm a little worried since so far I've mostly seen mentions of just the other four shades.

  Here are swatches of the Pop Lips:

Pixiwoo.com: Clinique Pop Lip

  Beige Pop for me.


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm new to the party on the blushes. I just picked up Ginger Pop, and plan on picking up Peach Pop on Saturday.

  I'm really blown away by the formula- I've been using my Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blushes almost exclusively as of late. It's nice to have something else to rotate in!


----------



## Miradan (Mar 24, 2015)

FYI, the new Cheek Pop shades, plus two more (Nude Pop and Cola Pop) are up on Sephora.com -- but you have to be VIB Rouge to order them. Hope they become available to everyone else (like me!) soon.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2015)

Nude and Cola? So there are 8 new shades?! Wow! I just saw Melon on Temptalia and I'm pretty sure I want it. Hearing there's a nude, I want that one even more now, though. Cola should be too dark for me, and I haven't seen any swatches of Heather or Fig yet, so not sure how I feel about those two shades yet.
  I REALLY hope we'll get the nude in Germany.


----------



## Miradan (Mar 24, 2015)

the lipsticks are up on Sephora.com now too -- with no VIB Rouge restrictions. yay!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 26, 2015)

From top to bottom: Heather Pop, Fig Pop, Cola Pop


----------



## LotusEater00 (Apr 2, 2015)

Has anyone tried the  Black honey affair eyeshadow quad?
  What are your thoughts?


----------



## ma146rina (Apr 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I need to see swatches of Fig and Heather, I hope we'll get those shades here in Europe as well. I'm a little worried since so far I've mostly seen mentions of just the other four shades.
> 
> Here are swatches of the Pop Lips:
> 
> ...


  I asked a Clinique rep last week and she said only 4 will come  i'm hoping she's wrong (it won't be the first time)


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like there are be Eye Pop eyeshadows coming soon! Plus a new lip scrub / balm combo product.




Jane Cunningham @britbeautyblog A tray of Cliniqu...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## arch (Sep 1, 2015)

The packaging on the Lid Pop eyeshadows couldn't get any cuter. If the balms are as sheer as the name suggests, it seems like it won't make much difference which shade of Sweet Pot you choose. The color lineup looks so pretty.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 4, 2015)

More info on the new products:

Clinique Sweet Pop Sugar Scrub and Lip Balm / British Beauty Blogger


----------



## itskathleeeen (Sep 4, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> More info on the new products:  Clinique Sweet Pop Sugar Scrub and Lip Balm / British Beauty Blogger


 Super excited about the lip scrubs/balm and the shadows!! :eyelove:


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 12, 2015)

So we won't get the Cheek Pop shade extension here in Germany (Melon, Nude, Cola etc). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really wanted Melon so it's pretty frustrating, especially since Sephora US doesn't ship Clinique to Germany either. They want us to pay the hiked up prices here, I guess.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 13, 2015)

Meh.  Disappointing.  At some point I'll crack and get an account for stackry or shipito I guess!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 13, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *At some point I'll crack and get an account for stackry or shipito I guess!*


  I have resisted to get one so far.
  I might get a CP for Melon Pop eventually, if I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 13, 2015)

Are the new ones available in other European countries or the UK, Naynadine? Do you know by any chance?


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 13, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Are the new ones available in other European countries or the UK, Naynadine? Do you know by any chance?


  They are definitely available in the UK, I don't know about other countries.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Are the new ones available in other European countries or the UK, Naynadine? Do you know by any chance?


 @Anneri I just noticed in the Lookfantastic newsletter that they carry Clinique as well. They have Melon and I was able to order it! They're cheaper there too, 23€ and you get another 15% of with code OCT15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They also have the Waterproof High Impact Mascara in brown which I have been trying to get my hands on (and a 3-piece GWP set when you buy 2 or more products), I only got the blush for now though because I have too many mascaras at the moment.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jan 4, 2016)

If anyone is interested, the new Lid Pop eyeshadows are up on Clinique's website!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 4, 2016)

nay how are you liking melon pop?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 4, 2016)

Monsy said:


> nay how are you liking melon pop?



The pigmentation is not the best... I have only used it 1-2x because of that. You have to apply several layers. I love the shade and the finish is nice, less shimmery than Peach Pop. But yeah, less pigmented as well. I wouldn't buy it again.

Are you getting any of the e/s?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 4, 2016)

Nope i doubt. I am not really into singles. I haven't bought any clinique makeup probably in 5 years. I really want to try the blushes. Melon and Nude.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 5, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Nope i doubt. I am not really into singles. I haven't bought any clinique makeup probably in 5 years. I really want to try the blushes. Melon and Nude.



Maybe try Peach instead of Melon, the formula on that one is better. Nude looks good too, sadly we don't have that shade here.


Here are swatches of four of the e/s:

http://cokoladovakocka.cz/beauty/clinique-lid-pop/

I think I'll get Vanilla, looks like nice subtle highlighting shade. The others look really pretty too.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 23, 2016)

I finally got one of the blushes and one lipstick. They are both Nude pop


I also tried beyond perfecting foundation IT IS AMAZING. full coverage, incredible texture and beuatiful finish. but color range is RIDICULOUS . 
they all lean very peachy pink even the lightest one is too dark. WTF??? 
I am nc15 in mac


----------



## deedrr (Mar 4, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I finally got one of the blushes and one lipstick. They are both Nude pop
> 
> 
> I also tried beyond perfecting foundation IT IS AMAZING. full coverage, incredible texture and beuatiful finish. but color range is RIDICULOUS .
> ...


 I am the same shade and have the same problems and they seem to oxidize on me even darker.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 14, 2016)

Monsy said:


> ...I also tried beyond perfecting foundation IT IS AMAZING. full coverage, incredible texture and beuatiful finish. but color range is RIDICULOUS . they all lean very peachy pink even the lightest one is too dark. WTF??? I am nc15 in mac


*
^^^^^I got a sample of the Beyond Perfecting Foundation and immediately preferred it over the Lancome Teint Idole. However they color matched me to a more neutral shade versus my usual yellow undertone. I need to wear it for a full day to see how much it oxidizes & how much oil breaks thru. Even the Clinique mua confesses with her light skin tone the shades are too dark for her & it def oxidizes. I never realized how "orange" my SFF can get. Ooompa looompa orange.*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2016)

I got sample of another shade today will try to wear it tomorrow at least around the house. 

I do like teint idole much more but they do not have shade that matches me. If they did I would buy it immediately.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 15, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I got sample of another shade today will try to wear it tomorrow at least around the house. I do like teint idole much more but they do not have shade that matches me. If they did I would buy it immediately.


*
Now tbh I did not hate the Teint Idole at all! The mua matched me to 330 Bisque N which to my eyes was too light & pinky. ** It sheered out nicely and wore nicely into the day, but I had to blot more than usual. However I also have been testing a different primer (Benefit Porefessional). Ugh. I guess this is the joy of still searching for the HG foundation  I'll be wearing the Clinique today. I'll let you know how it goes. *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 15, 2016)

*Totally a no go on the Beyond Perfecting Foundation!

First the shade the artist matched me with had an almost red undertone which did nothing for my complexion. While it was the right shade (not too light, not to dark) the color was wrong. 

ALSO this foundation turned me into a walking oil slick! Even with a mattifying primer.  I cannot remember the last time I had blot my face as many times as I did today. So if you are looking for a dewy finish...but for me with a moderate t-zone this was impossible. 

The foundation did oxidize but being a WOC with a medium tan complexion is was not as noticeable, in fact it probably made it a better match. lol. The truth is they just do not have enough shades for light skin or WOC!

I will say this, the coverage was nice and it did indeed hold up for well over 8 hours of wear. That being said I blotted carefully. The formula itself never completely set, so the warning is if you are wearing something light in color beware as this will transfer very easily. 

I am now onto my samples of Estee Lauder Double Wear. I am hopeful as the mua used a matching tool (like those in Sephora). I left the store wearing the foundation. It looked like a good match in daylight and it set up very nicely. I will wear it for a full day tomorrow. Fingers crossed...*


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 18, 2016)

I have been loving my intense chubby stick in roomiest Rose that my mum gave to me after it didn't suit her so I thought I'd check out Clinique's other products. I ended up buying two more chubby sticks: one in beige for eyes and one in chunkiest chilli for lips. The beige one for eyes is really pretty and I plan on using it for a quick brightener to my inner corner. I also bought a sugar pot I think it's called? It's the double sided lip scrub/lip balm and I got it in orange blossom although I feel the colours are so sheer that it doesn't matter which you go for. It's lovely nonetheless.


----------

